# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  دانشگاه بقیه الله

## rezmile

سلام دوستان
میخواستم بدونم هنوز هم میشه واسه دانشگاه بقیه الله و ثبت نامش اقدام کرد؟و اگه میشه چجوریه.من هر چی گشتم پیدا نکردم.ممنون میشم کمکم کنین.مرسی

----------


## likeastatue

سلام.
ی هفته مونده ب کنکور اعلامیشو زدن
الانم مهلتش تموم شده.

----------


## rezmile

> سلام.
> ی هفته مونده ب کنکور اعلامیشو زدن
> الانم مهلتش تموم شده.


اها.یعنی کاری نمیشه کرد؟پس این که گفتن تا 27 ام وقت داریم چیه؟

----------


## likeastatue

> اها.یعنی کاری نمیشه کرد؟پس این که گفتن تا 27 ام وقت داریم چیه؟


 :Yahoo (4): 
صفحه اصلي
بفرمایید هنوز هست  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## doctor Hastii

> سلام.
> ی هفته مونده ب کنکور اعلامیشو زدن
> الانم مهلتش تموم شده.


وقتی نتایج کنکور مشخص نبود چطوری میشد ثبت نام کرد؟؟ :Yahoo (39):

----------


## likeastatue

> وقتی نتایج کنکور مشخص نبود چطوری میشد ثبت نام کرد؟؟


فقط ی اعلام علاقه مندیه  :Yahoo (1): 
نتایج که بیاد پذیرفته شده گان معلوم میشن

----------


## rezmile

ممنون داداش.فقط اینو از کجا پیدا کردیش؟من هرچی گشتم پیدا نکردم

و یه چیز دیگه.اگه ادم قبول بشه،اجباریه رفتنش؟یعنی مثلا رتبش شده 500 و میتونه پزشکی دولتی معمولی مثلا اصفهان بره ولی چون بقیه الله رو انتخاب کرده باید بره بقیه الله؟یا به انتخاب خودته؟

----------


## likeastatue

:Yahoo (1): 
برو سایت سنجش
معاینه داره مصاحبه داره
اینارو رفتین قبول شدین بعد  پشیمون شدین باید خسارت بدین

----------

